# Yearling Legs



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

We need better pictures to judge. Try to get one from the side where he's standing square, and one from the back, also squared up.


----------



## NLG (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok hope these are better.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Any photos from the side without him moving? You cannot judge anything while he is in motion


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Legs dont seem too bad in those last pics. He's at a strange stage where they appear quite long and gawky compared to the rest of his body and his hindquarters have not had time to develope quite as fast.
If he is still looking awkward in a year or two then you may worry 
(Though in that very last photo, he does appear a tad cowhocked, it's hard to see in the other pics)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't see much wrong with this yearling's legs. They look like the legs of a growing Thoroughbred. A horse MUST toe out behind some (not point toes straight forward). The hind leg is a spiral and is constructed like a spring. If the hind toes point straight forward, the horse is bow legged behind at the hocks. The hind toes must point out a little to allow the stifle to clear the belly. 

True Cow Hocks (which are impossible to tell from these photos) would actually angle IN at the hock.. like they were bent at the joint. 

This horse looks like he might have a very pretty color when he is grown.. one of those black dappled horses with lighter brown at the flanks and underneath.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't worry about them. "Yearling" is an old English word for "hot mess". Foals are VERY narrow and the chest doesn't expand and fall in to place until they're almost 2 and can be even closer to 2 1/2 for large horses like Warmbloods.

It's perfectly normal and in fact almost desired for the legs to be straight but angled out, because as they grow, the chest and hind quarters expand and turn the angle of the leg and hoof in.

If your farrier tries to correct it now, you'll actually be overcorrecting and screw up his legs later. You can't do an honest conformation of a yearling, there's too much growing durring this phase.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kuro (Apr 29, 2013)

i don't see something wrong here! As BigGirls says, it is totally normal and don't try to correct it! Don't worry


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I forgot to cite my source! 
Equine Chronicle » Correcting Crooked Foals 

See, you're fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

